# Henry Fords first engine



## Tom T (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is my ford. When I was building this I told my wilfe this engine would never run good boy was I wrong. It  starts    easy and runs good.                Tom T


----------



## 1Kenny (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice going Tom. Show some close-ups.

Kenny


----------



## lugnut (Oct 25, 2007)

That's great Tom,  could we some more of it,,,,,,,,,,,Please
very interesting
Mel


----------



## wareagle (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice.  Please take the time to explain the build.  There's a lot of history that started with that!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 26, 2007)

Great looking model Tom!
Would you happen to have any video of it running?
I have never seen one running before.

Rick


----------



## Tom T (Oct 26, 2007)

As you requested here is some history and some close up pictures. Will also work on getting a video in the near future.

   It happened far back--- In the early 1890's. In the kitchen of his Detroit home, a young engineer, named Henry Ford was testing a principle of the internal combustion engine. 
   His apperatus clamped to the kitchen sink was a piece of one inch gas pipe, reamed out for a cylinder. The flywheel, a hand wheel from a lathe. Gas was fed from an oil cup. A wire connected to the kitchen light furnished the spark. 
   He spun the flywheel. Flames came from the exhaust, the sink shook, and the trial engine was running under its own power. Mr. Ford was satisfied. He put the engine aside. It had surved its purpose. His idea was proved, but he did not stop to applaud himself. "The man who thinks he has done something"Mr Ford stated "hasn't even started".  His mind was already stirring with thoughts of a new and larger engine for transportation use. 

I bought the plans for this from 

                                         Leon Ridenour
                                         (865) 584-9759

He was great and really helpful.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing!  That might just be a good starter engine to build with my son when he gets to be a little bit older.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice Tom! 
I for one will be calling Mr. Ridenour to order a copy of the plans.
Just by it's look I'm assuming it is governed by a hit-n-miss system 
of some sort.  Is it?

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Oct 27, 2007)

Tom,
Thats a nice looking model of a prototype. He most probably used some sort of trembler ignition to get the spark, like he used on his later model T.
If Henry Ford can make an empire that now exists, how come I'm not a multi millionaire, some of my engines when I first started looked like this.

John


----------



## Tom T (Oct 28, 2007)

Bog the original had a piston strike ignitor. Rake it has no governer. I see you orderd the plans . Fulling the pipe tee with lead is a must due.I filled it full after all machining and drilled 3/ 8 passages through it' Really  helps bost compression. Good luck with your 
project. and post pictures.        Tom T


----------



## Tom T (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a video of my engine. Enjoy   TomT


http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t263/csguinn/?action=view&current=101_0329.flv


----------



## rake60 (Nov 4, 2007)

Very well done Tom.
That is an impressive runner.
Great video!

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice one Tom,
Thats a better runner than the one in my car, most probably uses less fuel as well.

John


----------

